# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  a Vukovar...

## anjica

da li ima forumašica ili forumaša iz Vukovara

----------


## lunic

Pa eto ima

----------


## Janoccka

Drage moje Vukovarke, biste li nam se pridružile   :Wink:  

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...847&highlight=

----------


## anjica

Janoccka vidjela sam, ali ne mogu 100% garantirati zato što sam najvjerojatnije u Zg, a ako nisam stižemo.......

----------


## anjica

znači Lunic samo nas dvije....
i to je nešto :D

----------


## lunic

ima neka Dana M, a znam neke koje dolaze na forum, ali ne znam imaju li nick, ili su kao gosti, i nije im napisana lokacija

----------


## anjica

:Bouncing:

----------


## lunic

ima vlatka5

----------

